# Two new guns (pics and videos)



## MrSimon (Jan 7, 2013)

So I've kind of been bit by the gun bug lately.

I recently picked up a Springfield Range Officer 1911 and I absolutely love it.

Here is a short video of it after I got it .... just fiddling around figuring out how to take it apart and put it back together.
[youtube]sYyKLR5BXFE[/youtube]

And here is a video of me taking my Glock 19 apart and putting it back together.
[youtube]_FHP-kwdDwo[/youtube]

The Springfield:


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome! 

That bug never goes away! :LOL2:


----------



## switchback (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet pistol


----------

